# Camping Car Infos website changes



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The extremely useful www.campingcar-infos.com French website has been changed.

This was our bible in France for researching Aires. They have added some useful features where you can choose the type of parkings it shows and the map is a proper map now but they have separated all the info onto separate tabs when you click on an Aire but the biggest concern is only some of the info translates into English now using Google Translate or Bing. The important stuff doesnt translate.

This is going to be a real pain in the neck as the old one just translated automatically. It looks like the info is embedded somehow into the page so none of the translators pick it up.

I suppose you can copy and paste it into Google translate but I much preferred it when it was all on one page and it translated. That way you could create a PDF with all the info and pics in English for use off line later.

Can anyone else manage to translate it or come up with a summary page?

Progress? For the French Maybe.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I noticed this yesterday but managed to get it to work after much fiddling around. Can't exactly remember how but I think I highlighted the text, right clicked and translated with Bing. No need to cut and paste.

I noticed that there is a new download and USB stick available in January and am wondering whether this will be in the new format.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

gelathae said:


> I noticed this yesterday but managed to get it to work after much fiddling around. Can't exactly remember how but I think I highlighted the text, right clicked and translated with Bing. No need to cut and paste.
> 
> I noticed that there is a new download and USB stick available in January and am wondering whether this will be in the new format.


Yes that works thanks allbeit it means pasting into another document.

I notice when you click the back button it goes all the way back to choosing a country which is a pain.

I have the offline version as well. I assume if you want the January version you have to pay again or is it a free upgrade?

At least the streetview facility now works and its easy to sort out the parking aires from just service points.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Barry, I posted about the updated site earlier in the week >here<.

Some bits are an improvement but the abilitiy to provide a link to an individual entry has gone as well, unless you know otherwise?

I never bothered translating ever since the google toolbar translator stopped working on there. My French is basic but we've found you can still get most of the important info from the site without it. Anything else is a copy into google job for us.

Streetview doesn't seem to work for me now unfortunately but I'm probably doing something wrong.

The reclassified icons are a big improvement though and despite a few moans its still one of my favourites.

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peejay said:


> Hi Barry, I posted about the updated site earlier in the week >here<.
> 
> Some bits are an improvement but the abilitiy to provide a link to an individual entry has gone as well, unless you know otherwise?
> 
> ...


Must have missed that Pete. Thanks for the link

People seem to like it. Must just be me then!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> [
> 
> I notice when you click the back button it goes all the way back to choosing a country which is a pain.
> 
> I have the offline version as well. I assume if you want the January version you have to pay again or is it a free upgrade?


If you want to find a place in the same Department you can click on "cocher tout" which takes you back to the Department screen to look at other Aires. If you want a different Department click on "Choisir un autre département."

If you already have the offline version you have to pay again for the upgrade.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> I suppose you can copy and paste it into Google translate but I much preferred it when it was all on one page and it translated. That way you could create a PDF with all the info and pics in English for use off line later.
> 
> Can anyone else manage to translate it or come up with a summary page?


You can translate a list by department if thats any good...

_Select a department from the map.

Click on printer option top right of page, 'Listing pour impression'.

Tick each icon/category req'd.

Select either 'tous' (all comments), 'Les 5 derniers' (last five comments) or 'sans' (no comments).

Once the list is displayed translate using google toolbar or right click and use bing._

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peejay said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose you can copy and paste it into Google translate but I much preferred it when it was all on one page and it translated. That way you could create a PDF with all the info and pics in English for use off line later.
> ...


Wooh! Thats brilliant Pete. Really useful thanks. Google automatically translated all the info on that one as well.

Maybe I shouldnt have been so hasty to judge. It would help if my French was better though!


----------

